# Wie weit kann der Abstand vom Tank zum Motor sein?



## Bass Assasin (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

Hab da mal ne Frage die mich seit längerem beschäftigt.Wie weit kann der Tank vom Motor wegstehen.Würde mir gerne den Tank vorne ins Boot stellen wegen der Gewichtsverteilung.Das Wären dann ca.4,50 - 5,00m Schlauchlänge.Habe einen 6 PS Aussenborder.Schafft der das den Sprit aus der Entfernung anzusaugen oder ist das doch ein wenig zu weit weg?

Gruss Christian


----------



## Fischer2008 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie weit kann der Abstand vom Tank zum Motor sein?*

Hy  Christian...
nicht schlecht die idee , aber meinste denn das bringt was mit der Gwichtsverteilung weil der tank mit 5 Litern ist doch nicht so schwer .
Ich weiß nicht ob er es schafft von alleine den Sprit anzusaugen aber an deiner Stelle würde ich mal im Baumarkt gehen da gibt es doch bestimmt so ansaug Pumpen oder die du dann einbauen könntest wenn sowas geht .
Das war jetzt mein Vorschlag ob er funktioniert kann ich dir nicht versprechen.
MFG Marevin


----------



## Bass Assasin (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie weit kann der Abstand vom Tank zum Motor sein?*

Wenn es ja nur 5 Liter wären.Sind Vollgetankt 23.Das macht schon was aus.Hab hinten den E-Motor dran + Aussenborder + 40 Ah Batterie + 2x 120 Ah Batterien und Tank.Da kommt schon einiges an Gewicht zusammen.


----------



## Fischer2008 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie weit kann der Abstand vom Tank zum Motor sein?*

Hy Christian ...
achso ja da hast du recht also in unseren Tank (von meinem Vater das Boot) haben wir nur nen 5 liter tank deshalb...
Warum hast du eig noch nen Elektromotor dran ???
Naja aber ich denke es gibt bestimmt eine ansaugpumpe im Baumarkt oder frag mal im Bootsshop nach .....weil es gibt sonst eig keine andere möglichkeit weil 2 meter würde er auch noch schaffen aber ich denke mal nen 6ps Motor schafft keine entfernung von ca 5 Metern...
MFG Marvin


----------



## Andy-583 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie weit kann der Abstand vom Tank zum Motor sein?*

Hi,

ich habe auch einen 6PS Außenborder und auch die Probleme mit der Gewichtsverteilung, wenn ich den 40 Liter Tank hinten habe. Ich habe den deshalb auch vorne unterm Bug.

Es sind bei mir ca. 4 Meter Schlauch. Das geht aber problemlos. Denke mal der eine Meter macht es auch nicht mehr aus.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie weit kann der Abstand vom Tank zum Motor sein?*

Das müßte klappen mit der Länge,sag ich einfach mal.

Das Gewichtsproblem hatte ich auch,als ich anfing mir mein Boot umzubauen.Ich hab allerdings die 2x120Amp Batterien nich vorne verlegt,hab aber auch nen Powerdrive am Bug.
D.h. das ich hinten den 22l Tank und den Motor(40PS) hab,vorne die Batterien.In der Mitte ist dann nochmal ein Reserve Kanister von 20l und das Boot hat die optimale Trimmung.


Sonst stell doch mal ein Bild deines Bootes ein,dann kann man auch noch Erfahrungen austauschen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie weit kann der Abstand vom Tank zum Motor sein?*

Ich würde eine Kupferleitung legen und nur an den Anschlüssen flexibel.


----------



## heinzrch (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie weit kann der Abstand vom Tank zum Motor sein?*

Die Entfernung ist völlig egal, wichtig ist nur die Saughöhe. Vorteilhaft wäre es, wenn du den Tank im  Bug etwas höher legen könntest, also fast so hoch wie die Höhe vom Vergaser des Motors im Heck. Durch das Prinzip kommunizierende Röhren/Schlauchwaage läuft der Sprit von alleine nach hinten, der Motor muß nur das Stück Höhe vom Tank zum Vergaser ansaugen, das muß er aber bei Tank im Heck (am Boden...) auch.


----------



## Bass Assasin (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie weit kann der Abstand vom Tank zum Motor sein?*

Gut,dann werd ich mir mal einen Schlauch besorgen und einfach mal ausprobieren.Wird schon irgendwie funktionieren und wenn nicht bau ich eben wieder um.


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie weit kann der Abstand vom Tank zum Motor sein?*

Ich denke das der Tank im Bug so oder so schon höher ist als im Heck. Dadurch läuft das angesaugte Benzin fast von alleine in den Motor- denke ich-. Ich habe letzte Woche meinen Tank in die Mitte des Bootes gebaut, weil die zwei 65AH Batterien nach vorne gekommen sind. Die Leitung (4,3m lang) voll gepumt und keine Probleme gehabt. 

Ich denke das geht.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie weit kann der Abstand vom Tank zum Motor sein?*

Was passiert eigentlich,wenn im Sommer die Sonne auf so einen langen,mit Benzin gefüllten Schlauch einbruzzelt ?
Bei kurzen Schläuchen ist es mir ja schon klar,das die überschüssige Wärme sich gut in den Tank oder Motor 
ableitet.... aber bei einen 5-6 Meter-Schlauch ?

*nurmalsoeinenGedankenindieRundewirft*

Uli

Offtopic :

@Jochen : CU Tomorrow .... Sauna iss leider noch nicht fättich ;-)


----------



## Bass Assasin (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie weit kann der Abstand vom Tank zum Motor sein?*

Naja wegen der Sonne mach ich mir da gar keine Gedanken.Der Schlauch soll ja etwas versteckt liegen und nicht direkt am "Sonnendeck".Wollte den dann irgendwie "Unsichtbar" machen.


----------



## Nordlicht (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie weit kann der Abstand vom Tank zum Motor sein?*

Ich hatte den Tank bei meinem alten Boot auch teilweise bei ruppigem Wetter vorn, ging ohne Probleme bei 5 M und 10 Ps.


----------

